# HIN models



## zandman (Nov 1, 2009)

took some in hin chicago this year.
c&c welcome.
thanks.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for looking.


----------



## ErectedGryphon (Nov 1, 2009)

#6 looks like she's baked, and #8 looks like you were baked!

Great shots, keep them coming


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 1, 2009)

Some of the shots are attractive, but there is something kinda tacky about whatever clothing is being worn, being skimpier than the undies like in #6, and isn't #8 wearing undies as outies?


----------



## zandman (Nov 1, 2009)

yurp.
thats how they do in carshows. lol


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 1, 2009)

zandman said:


> yurp.
> thats how they do in carshows. lol


 
Often with models who have seen better days.

Ever seen a "Miss Whatever", who has had that title for 20 years, and looks like it? One comes to mind, but I am not about to specifically mention the name, One was born in the 1940's, worked at least into the late 1980's that I know of.

42 year-olds, looking like it, while acting like 25 year-olds just doesn't do it for me anymore.

One can look sexy without looking trashy or tacky.

Several girls above look very nice, and the photographs of them look good, but a couple of them do not.


----------



## zandman (Nov 1, 2009)

PatrickHMS said:


> zandman said:
> 
> 
> > yurp.
> ...


 
agree on this one. problem with car models is, its like a package that when you say cars, its followed by half naked chicks. its kinda like a trend - whats hot/"in" based on year.

some models are pretty and doesn't have to do anything flashy to be noticed, which the other models doesn't have hence making them wear tiny clothes.
atleast thats how i see it.


----------



## Billhyco (Nov 3, 2009)

pretty much the only reason i went to HIN last year is what is seen above.  sure there are a few nice cars, drifting, bmx, but gotta love "hoochie" import nights


----------

